# General > Upcoming Events >  Sydney Shot show June 2018

## Philipo

I've been wanting to go to an Oz shot show for a couple of years now, Anyone interested  ? 

Be cool to have a group of us, My thought's are fly into Sydney Friday ( sort own flights ) - all meet up at Airport ( with in reason re- time frame ) then shuttle to Hotel  ( can do shared accommodation somewhere to help cost  ) go to the show & maybe even the 2nd State of Origin league test is on the Sunday ( I'm not an enormous fan but would be cool to go too & not that far away from the show )   Fly home Monday 


Sydney | SSAA SHOT Expo



Any one Keen ?

----------


## Maca49

Keep me informed!

----------

